# TWAIN Problems!!



## kiraoden (Feb 13, 2007)

I have been banging my head for four days now! I do not know why but two of my programs, PSCS2 and Express Digital Darkroom, are having issues when they go to load TWAIN. My ps atleast will open despite the CHOOSE PROFILE question. Everytime either program loads when they get to the twain part a box pops up that says CHOOSE PROFILE. There is a drop down box that says outlook in it. This is my outlook profile!! In ps you can choose anything and the program will continue to load, THANK GOD! BUT when Express Digital gets to that part whatever I push I get "sorry fo the inconvience darkroom is shutting down". 

Now so that you know, I found SPYWARE! Lots of it (25) spywares. My security suite was only checking the surface to really scan it needed me to select a box and let my system run slow while it scans. I was able to delete all of them but still can not get pass this. I took the computer to Data Doctor to see if there was a quick fix...BUT no one know s TWAIN! So they don't know twain issues.

Please help. I am about to have to wipe my system clean and reinstall EVERYTHING. Just for that ONE program!! By the way, I have uninstalled and deleted the register and reinstalled and still have the same issue! Thanks for any help, Kira


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Are you getting any twain messages?

When you use twain you are usually getting something from a twain source like a scanner or camera using an older OS. Could you be more specific about what you are accessing and how you are doing it? My thought is that you want to change the profile from the source.

What operating system?

In Photoshop under Edit > Color Settings you can set it to convert to the working color space. That way you don&#8217;t get the message. I&#8217;m not familiar with Digital Darkroom, but it might have a similar setting to bypass the problem.

The best approach is probably to reset your twain source to sRGB or Adobe RGB or whatever you use for your working space in Photoshop.


----------



## kiraoden (Feb 13, 2007)

Operating System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

I am not getting a twain message. I am watching my programs load and they only stop when the program comes to doing anything with twain, such as when I open Adobe Photoshop CS2 it will start reading, scanning, etc. until it gets to "Building Twain Menu Items..." Then the choose profile box pops up. Atleast in pscs2 it gets past it. In Express Digital it starts to load and same thing when it gets to "Intializing Twain Manager" it just stops and I get that pop up box. 

I did try that approach with converting to the working color space and still got that pop up!!

I think that something has moved my twain around and placed this choose profile in it's place. Ofcoarse that is an off the wall thought!! But remember I had spyware! What about my directories? Or something like that? I just bought something I proably shouldn't have the uniblue Registry Booster and System Tweaker. I thought they would help, NO they don't! I am going to see if I can get my money back. 

Let me know what you thinlk. Any help is good help!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Some scanners and some older digital cameras load twain files to work. If you have a scanner open the advanced interface and check the color space listed in the preferences. Mine doesn&#8217;t have Outlook as a choice. It does have the ability to put your own profile in, and maybe somehow the Outlook profile could have gotten loaded. Set it for sRGB or Adobe RGB.

Your best choice is probably to go File > Import in Photoshop and see what is listed. You can ignore anything with WIA. If it lists a scanner as the only actual device I would go there first. If you have a &#8220;Select TWAIN source&#8221; click on it to see what Photoshop is finding.


----------



## kiraoden (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok so I have a dell all in one printer (photo 944) that does have a scanner. I could not find how to acess the advanced interface to check the color space listed in preferences. I did scan something the day of or the day before the problem occured. I do not use it often as a scanner but have before.

In my PS file > Import there is just a WIA thing there.

Anything come to mind?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry my responses are so slow but I&#8217;m doing some emergency computer recovery. #1 granddaughter put something on my computer that attacked Norton AV and I&#8217;ve had to reinstall the security suite. Norton doesn&#8217;t make that easy.

I&#8217;m on my way to dinner with friends. I&#8217;ll try to find something when I get back. Strange the scanner isn&#8217;t in the import. Maybe someone else has some ideas in the meantime.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I looked around for twain problems. Evidently duplicate twain files can cause problems and I found a situation where a couple of people had gotten twain files in the temp files that caused problems. You might want to do a Windows search for twain and check that you have no duplicates and nothing in the temp.

There is also a malware, WIATWAIN.DLL that would be removed by a spyware program. Since you associate your problem with spyware maybe the program removed something it shouldnt have removed. Most spyware programs keep stuff they remove, so look through what your spyware removed and make sure it didnt remove a necessary twain file.

It appears your scanner doesnt have a driver installed and you are using the built-in XP WIA scan software. That is extremely limited. Ive never had a combination unit, but I would be surprised to learn they dont come with a scanner driver.

If you are scanning with a window that looks like the first image you are using the Windows scanning software. The second is an example of the advanced screen from my Microtek. Maybe Dell depends on the WIA driver, but that isnt standard. You might download and install the latest driver: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&vercnt=2&formatcnt=1&libid=40&fileid=144152

I would doubt a newer model unit like that would depend on twain. So it might not be associated with your Photoshop problems at all. But since you scanned just before the problem started you might want to uninstall the old driver software and install the latest from Dell. I dont pretend to understand all of the interrelationships between twain, WIA, PTP etc.


----------

